# play dead?



## 311 (Jul 17, 2004)

Does anybody know anything about piranhas playin dead? because when i got my 2 piranhas today and when i put them in the tank. one of them layyed sideways on the groud and started breathing heavily after a while the other one followed...is this normal?

they are very shy they just hide behind this little toy thing i have in the tank...

do u know anyway to make them less shy?

my tank is practically empty.. 
does piranha needs a lot of hiding spaces?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

They are stressed frome the move, Turn off the lights and cover teh tank with a blanket and kepp a close eye on them


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

add some plants fake or reall just as long as they have more structure to "hide"

around


----------



## 311 (Jul 17, 2004)

would they die easily from stressing????
and also..piranhas do play dead??


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

At night with all the lights off, my Rhom sometimes lays completely on his side. I know he isn't sick or stressed, I think they may rest like that sometimes. I've seen a couple other pics of P's doing the same.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

311 said:


> would they die easily from stressing????
> and also..piranhas do play dead??


 They don't play dead per say. A stress reaction for sure. Keep an eye on that labored breathing. Increase aeration if it persists. How warm is the water?


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Mine played dead when I moved them into a bigger tank. They'll either lay sideways or hide behind aquarium decorations. They don't move at all. But they should get over it in a day.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

hehe they play dead/ or just confused


----------



## 311 (Jul 17, 2004)

Serrapygo the temp is at 78 right now


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

I wish some girls did this instead of arguing about really irrational things and assuming crazily they djust react and like just go to sleep for a few minutes sorry im bitter lol


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

When i brought mine home he did not even make it all the way,he layed on the bottom of the bucket,when i put him in the tank he sank to the bottom.Now 2 weeks later he is the king of his tank.Don't have no worries from what i hear it is normal.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

yes that is normal that your ps did that...its from the move

ive moved Ps enough times to see this happen...funny how when this happens to a new P owner he is like hey man the fish look like they are dying...which in actuality they sorta do ,breathing all hard and stuff ...dont worry ,just get some driftwood or plants (real/fake) that should make them feel better also get a powerhead


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

yep what redragon said i just moved my P's yesterday


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

mine already play dead but it was because the heater shut and the water was cold.


----------

